# Flexible Benutzerverwaltung mit Rechtesystem



## LukeDogg (11. Januar 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor für eine Internet-Seite eines Kunden unter PHP/MySQL eine flexible Benutzerverwaltung mit Vergabe von Rechten zu programmieren.

Dass soll folgendermassen aussehen:
- Kunde/Administrator kann Benutzer anlegen/löschen...
- Kunde/Administrator kann den Benutzern versch. Rechte geben und nehmen, z.B. (Benutzer kann Dokumente runterladen, kann versch. Funktionen ausführen)

Das ganze soll möglichst flexibel programmierbar sein, ich habe gedacht möglichst viel in MySQL-Tabellen auszulagern.

Tabellen:

USER:
-----
ID, Benutzer, Passwort

ANWENDUNG:
----------
ID, Name, Beschreibung

FUNKTION:
---------
ID, Anwendungs-ID, Name, Beschreibung

BERECHTIGUNGEN:
---------------
User-ID, Funktions-ID, Berechtigung

Mit dieser Tabellenstruktur könnte ich (denk ich zumindest) die Vergabe von Benutzerrechten für die versch. Funktionen der Site (z.B. Datei-Download) abdecken.

Jetzt gibt es auf dieser Site aber auch versch. Dokumente zum Download die nur best. User (z.B. nur aus Deutschland oder nur aus Amerika) anzeigen/downloaden können. Mir ist noch keine Idee gekommen wie ich dieses ermöglichen kann!?

Hat jemand von euch schon vergleichbares gemacht oder weiß jemand wo ich weiterführende Informationen zu diesem Thema bekommen könnte?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !

Gruß

LukeDogg


----------



## dPo2000 (11. Januar 2002)

vielleicht beim anlegen der user eine variable setzen die bestimmt woher der user kam ? (wenn mans weiß)

dann einfach abfragen...

ansonsten wüßt ichs auch nich *newbiebiN+

 


MfG
dPo


----------

